# Anyone here in Sac?



## saturnk1 (Jun 2, 2006)

I have only seen 1 other GOAT out here and I cant believe how many heads turn when im driving around! If we had a group cruisin i dont think people would know what to do with themselves


----------



## 1SLOGTO (Feb 20, 2006)

It would be cool to do some crusin but the cops these days man!!!!! i took the gto to sunrise onece since ive owned it and there is just to many cops out. We should get something together at sacraceway soon. I have a bunch of friends going on the 21st i wont be running though iam still in the process of hooking the bottle up :cool Let me know if you want to cruise to the track on the 21st.


----------



## saturnk1 (Jun 2, 2006)

21st huh? Aight, I will let you know. 

When I was on sunrise the other night i got props from 2 different cops. They werent trippin, but then again i wasnt F'in around.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Wsup guys us Nor-cal GOATS are maybe having a meet/cruise to Sonics in Woodland we'd Love for you guys to come out!!!


----------



## tgunnd39 (Nov 14, 2005)

Citrus Heights here. Would love to hook up. Let's work it out!

:seeya:


----------



## 1SLOGTO (Feb 20, 2006)

I would be down for a drive to woodland possibly.. as long as its on a weekend


----------



## oakfan52 (Apr 16, 2006)

1SLOGTO said:


> I would be down for a drive to woodland possibly.. as long as its on a weekend



I 2nd that


----------



## tgunnd39 (Nov 14, 2005)

:agree


----------



## BAYAREABoS$ (Jun 14, 2006)

Wussup Guys..I've only seen one Goat in Sac...It's a red 04. I'm out here in the Bay Area (Hayward to be exact)but would love to meet some of my co-Goat ownerz...


----------



## wills06gto (Apr 20, 2006)

What's up guys, local sac town gto owner here, I live off Hazel Ave. in Orangvale, same thing though. Would love to have a track day and local meets once in a while. What's up Kyle, hows it going?


----------



## 1SLOGTO (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah i think we should get something going to it would be cool to get a goat herd cruising sac. Nothing much will just trying to get some nitrous pot in my car whats up with you


----------



## 1SLOGTO (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah i think we should get something going to it would be cool to get a goat herd cruising sac. Nothing much will just trying to get some nitrous put in my car whats up with you?


----------



## wills06gto (Apr 20, 2006)

Awesome, nitrous sounds good. I plan on putting on a sts turbo next early summer, spring maybe. Last Wed. I took my car to the track for the first time, also my very first time running a car period at the track. My best time was a 14.1 at 105mph. Lol, I know that time sucks. I couldn't get traction for nothing, these stock tires suck as*. My launch was the whole problem, I can shift gears like a mother, just can't launch, and these damn tires don't help. Practice will make perfect. I am going again on Wed. July 5. Everyone should come out, last time I went there was me and 3 other new gto's, it was sweet.


----------



## 1SLOGTO (Feb 20, 2006)

damnit will you were supposet to tell me when you were going!!!!! lol i will be there next time you go and maybe i will have the bottle on by then.


----------



## wills06gto (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry man, it was kinda a last min. thing. Ya, for sure I will be there on Wed. July 5. You better be there too. I plan on being there around 5pm or so.


----------



## JimmyFox (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm resurrecting this thread! Anyone still in Sac?


----------



## saturnk1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Jimmy thanks for bringing this back up again! I still have my Goat and its still my daily driver lol. We should all meet up sometime!


----------



## JimmyFox (Dec 13, 2010)

saturnk1 said:


> Jimmy thanks for bringing this back up again! I still have my Goat and its still my daily driver lol. We should all meet up sometime!


Heck yes all 2 of us! I know a third one through work but besides that not too many people out here seem to even know what this car is.


----------



## MR70GTO (May 2, 2015)

Whats up guys. Im down for a meet even though this is a old thread!


----------



## Oc06Goat (May 29, 2015)

Whooooo Sacramento GTOs I thought I was the only one turns out there may be four haha


----------



## Bawlzdeep (Jun 7, 2015)

Newb up in Marysville.


----------



## JimmyFox (Dec 13, 2010)

Soooooo does anyone want to get together?


----------

